# Fashion trends you just don't get...



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Post any trend you've noticed that you can't for a moment think why the heck it's taken off :b

For me it's over sized shades/glasses - if you're covering up half your face, it's just makes me wonder if there's something to hide underneath... :afr


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Tops with one long sleeve and one short sleeve or longer on one side than the other...

Oh, oh and dangerously low cut tops.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

The side-swept bang thing. I just don't get it. 

Also don't understand why tans and unnaturally white teeth are popular.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea I just can't get into the whole "hipster" look.....I miss those days when I could just put on a jersey and go out lol.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

All of them lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paper Samurai said:


> Post any trend you've noticed that you can't for a moment think why the heck it's taken off :b
> 
> For me it's over sized shades/glasses - if you're covering up half your face, it's just makes me wonder if there's something to hide underneath... :afr


Why in the world do people do that to cats' faces?!
It looks like they are deformed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BananaCat said:


> Oh, there are so many! The neon thing. Frilly shirts. Love Pink. Expensive bags that I could buy an entire wardrobe with. Most of the clothes I see celebrities wearing. Most of the clothes I see on runways. LoL.


Neon was big in the 80s.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Most of them, it seems. Skinny jeans, dolman sleeves, chest pockets on women's shirts, most asymmetrical things, not tying shoes (or not even using laces) . . .

I would wear oversized sunglasses for more sun protection.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

the way kids dress nowandays


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

BananaCat said:


> Oh, there are so many! The neon thing. Frilly shirts.* Love Pink*. Expensive bags that I could buy an entire wardrobe with. Most of the clothes I see celebrities wearing. Most of the clothes I see on runways. LoL.


Yeah, I don't understand Love Pink either..


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Why in the world do people do that to cats' faces?!
> It looks like they are deformed.


You mean the glasses ? If so -this is the internet good sir, stuff like this is done for the lulz :b


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Fashion trends, trends, and fashion


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't understand one sleeve anything, asymmetrical hemlines, babydoll tops, and most wedges.

ETA: someone mentioned gladiator sandals. I definitely want to add them to the list, IMO they cut off the legs.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I hate it when people roll up clothes, or wear stuff purposely too small for them.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

I don't like V-necks, mainly because I can't pull them off lol



TheWeeknd said:


> Yea I just can't get into the whole "hipster" look.....I miss those days when I could just put on a jersey and go out lol.


nothing wrong with hipster swag, the days of wearing jerseys and cheap jeans are over brah


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

One that is really awful which I see a few teens do around my school is tuck their tracksuit bottoms into their socks. Ugh, just awful. lol

Another one is when people wear their jeans or tracksuits loose. You see them constantly having to pull them up. Really get on my nerves.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paper Samurai said:


> You mean the glasses ? If so -this is the internet good sir, stuff like this is done for the lulz :b


No, the faces - why are they scrunched up? That's weird!


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

The Blues man said:


> One that is really awful which I see a few teens do around my school is tuck their tracksuit bottoms into their socks. Ugh, just awful. lol
> 
> Another one is when people wear their jeans or tracksuits loose. You see them constantly having to pull them up. Really get on my nerves.


lol tracksuits? sounds like ireland is stuck in the 80s lmao, are you guys just now getting run-DMC there or something?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Uggs
Gladiator sandals
V-necks (on guys)
Really short-shorts
Ripped jeans 
Faded-out (?) jeans...

However, trends that a lot of people hate but I love:
High-wasted jeans/mom jeans
Big bags
Colored jeans (i.e. red, green, yellow)
One-shoulder dresses
Sahara pants (I think that's the right term)


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

One-piece bodysuits
Rompers
Adults wearing kiddie characters on t- shirts (hello kitty, winnie the pooh, tinkerbell, cute cartoony animals)
Overalls

MC hammer style pants
Tucking shirts into pants (girls)
High waisted pants
Maxi dresses
Long skirts
Sweatpants with elastics at the bottom
Ripped jeans
Tight shirts on boys
Wife beaters


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Scene anything.... I've been seeing a lot of horizontally striped hair styles. Whyyyyy

I wanted to show an example without posting an actual persons picture.. so... This is how I see scene hair and exaggerated eye makeup


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

anything a hipster would wear


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Goth and scene
Those jeans with the rips in them
Sagging


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> anything a hipster would wear


skinny jeans and flannels are fresh


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Dudes wearing their jeans so far down they look like they're about to fall off any second. Hitch up yer britches.

These, just no:










I think Ugg boots are ugly, but they also look quite comfy so... :b


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

pants with words on the butt.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

qweewq said:


> pants with words on the butt.


 Then girls they get mad when they catch you looking at their booty. An what does Juicy mean anyway?


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

^^Lol, love king of the hill.

Crocs. They are so ugly and stupid looking!! I rarely see people wearing them anymore, but a few years ago it seemed like they were everywhere.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Preppy clothes, especially on guys. They're so tight and weird, also super skinny jeans. How do you even.... fit in those?


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Dudes that wear make up and paint their fingernails...


----------



## Volp (Apr 1, 2012)

Uh oh.. I wear some things people mentioned here :afr

V-necks 
Ripped jeans (from actual wear and tear, not "manufactured")
Crocs (usually just at the beach)


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Roscoe said:


> Dudes that wear make up and paint their fingernails...


That's taken off ?? where do you live lol?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

BananaCat said:


> What are dolman sleeves?


They're baggy at the armpit:


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> That's taken off ?? where do you live lol?


Amerikuh


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Ckg2011 said:


> Then girls they get mad when they catch you looking at their booty. An what does Juicy mean anyway?


Juicy means Juicy Couture, the clothing line.

And I don't know if the people who mentioned it are aware, but PINK is a Victoria's Secret thing targeted at younger women (teenagers and college students). The PINK stuff is heavily branded, with much of it having stuff like "LOVE PINK" or "PINK" on it, and cheaper than other VS stuff. Plus they sometimes give away free PINK bags and such. So I'm not sure the popularity has much to do with the words.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Plus Pink clothing is so comfy, and lasts. I have a sweater I got there like 5 years ago, wear it pretty much all fall, winter, and around the house, and it's still in great shape. I'm definitely a fan of Pink, ha.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

missalyssa said:


> Rompers


Yeah, I don't get these because I think of stuff like that as children's clothing.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

carambola said:


> Juicy means Juicy Couture, the clothing line.
> 
> And I don't know if the people who mentioned it are aware, but PINK is a Victoria's Secret thing targeted at younger women (teenagers and college students). The PINK stuff is heavily branded, with much of it having stuff like "LOVE PINK" or "PINK" on it, and cheaper than other VS stuff. Plus they sometimes give away free PINK bags and such. So I'm not sure the popularity has much to do with the words.


Some have words just for the sake of having words though, and are not brand related. "princess" and "cutie" spring to mind.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha Im guilty for wearing big sunglasses.

But I HATE hardcore hipsters


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

KelsKels said:


> But I HATE hardcore hipsters


Those outfits are . . . confusing. Is the first one a guy?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

carambola said:


> Those outfits are . . . confusing. Is the first one a guy?


Haha yeah thats a guy. Hipster guys usually wear a bunch of bright colors and look dirty.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

What is the whole Hipster thing about? I feel dumb for not knowing what all these trends are about.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't understand why dudes wear skinny jeans. Sometimes they look alright, but you can't run or move comfortably in them


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Black And Mild said:


> I don't understand why dudes wear skinny jeans. Sometimes they look alright, but you can't run or move comfortably in them


They are masochists that enjoy having the circulation being cut off from their gonads


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Neon was big in the 80s.


Saw a lot of neon at the department stores. I was like "dear god, no!!!!!!!"
I remember wearing neon back in the day :um

Oh and I hate skinny jeans - someone mentioned that.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Haha Im guilty for wearing big sunglasses.
> 
> But I HATE hardcore hipsters


looks just like one of my friends LOL
he's a wild one though. :lol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I just don't get fashion in general.

Personally, I'm a big fan of the Urkel look. But the commoners don't seem to agree with me, so I'm stuck wearing these boring clothes instead. :no


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

ive been wearing the same shirt for the past 5 years. -____-


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Preppy clothes, especially on guys. They're so tight and weird, also super skinny jeans. How do you even.... fit in those?


I normally don't wear super skinny jeans but it's not hard to fit into them if you're a normal weight. you just sag them so they don't crush your balls lol.



Black And Mild said:


> I don't understand why dudes wear skinny jeans. Sometimes they look alright, but you can't run or move comfortably in them


I can lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

iwearshirts said:


>


Lol :teeth


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> Haha Im guilty for wearing big sunglasses.
> 
> But I HATE hardcore hipsters


wow those aren't hipsters, those are caricatures of hipsters!


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

Evo said:


> Lol :teeth


i confess to wearing girls jeans circa 2002-03 before skinny jeans for men were widely available. but i'm a short skinny dude and wearing anything else makes me look even shorter :|


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

iwearshirts said:


> wow those aren't hipsters, those are caricatures of hipsters!


yeah that guy is just way over the top lol, it's like he's such a hardcore hipster that he's dressing ironically to make fun of other hipsters


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

GD8 said:


> yeah that guy is just way over the top lol, it's like he's such a hardcore hipster that he's dressing ironically to make fun of other hipsters


jesus christ, a meta-hipster perhaps? perfomative hipster art as a comment on commodification of culture?


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

iwearshirts said:


> jesus christ, a meta-hipster perhaps? perfomative hipster art as a comment on commodification of culture?


lmao meta-hipster is the perfect word for it


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm sick of seeing everyone in big, black glasses. Especially when good-looking people wear them it's like they are trying to prove that they are so hot that even with huge ugly glasses, they are still hot.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

I hate sweatpants, especially when they're baggy. I roll my eyes every time I see someone (especially girls) wearing them in public, they look so horrible and lazy.

I hate gauges too, stupidest looking **** ever.



komorikun said:


> I'm sick of seeing everyone in big, black glasses. Especially when good-looking people wear them it's like they are trying to prove that they are so hot that even with huge ugly glasses, they are still hot.


If you're talking about glasses like these - 








then they're not trying to prove they're hot by wearing ugly glasses, hipster glasses are just in style right now. I think they look cute as hell on girls.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

GD8 said:


> lol tracksuits? sounds like ireland is stuck in the 80s lmao, are you guys just now getting run-DMC there or something?


Not just Ireland to be honest though, pretty much every country has people who wear them, and I wouldn't be that sarky about it either. No need to be insulting my country because of a minority without taste. The people who wear tracksuit bottoms are mainly knackers or scopes. Majority of Irish people do have style 

But yeah, tracksuits and tracksuits bottoms are hideous.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

You guys are talking about things I love.

*sneaks out of thread*


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

The Blues man said:


> Not just Ireland to be honest though, pretty much every country has people who wear them, and I wouldn't be that sarky about it either. No need to be insulting my country because of a minority without taste. The people who wear tracksuit bottoms are mainly knackers or scopes. Majority of Irish people do have style
> 
> But yeah, tracksuits and tracksuits bottoms are hideous.


I was just messing with you lol. no one in america wears them, at least not people my age or younger. I think it's just a fad limited to the UK, part of the whole "chav" thing (whatever the **** that is lmao).


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

GD8 said:


> I was just messing with you lol. no one in america wears them, at least not people my age or younger. I think it's just a fad limited to the UK, part of the whole "chav" thing (whatever the **** that is lmao).


Aye, no worries. 

Aren't tracksuit bottoms the same as sweatpants though?


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

The Blues man said:


> Aye, no worries.
> 
> Aren't tracksuit bottoms the same as sweatpants though?


they look kind of similar but it's a different material, sweatpants feel more like pajama bottoms. they're just something extremely lazy people wear, they're not actually in style or anything.










a lot of sleazy low class ******* women walk around looking like this where I live, it looks so horrible. sweatpants are fine if you're working out or something but going to the mall or grocery store looking like you just got out of bed is annoying to me for some reason.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

GD8 said:


> they look kind of similar but it's a different material, sweatpants feel more like pajama bottoms. they're just something extremely lazy people wear, they're not actually in style or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, cool. 

Yeah, I feel the same though. Alright for gym work, exercise but for everyday wear, a big no-no.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Everything to do with the term 'fashion'. The world and society these days just baffle me.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

High wasited short shorts.
Certain styles of women's boots.
Backless tops:









Half jackets:









The puffy and the fur trimmed:








When all the girl's clothing stores started stocking leotards that looked like regular tops:


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

whiterabbit said:


> See-through leggings/tights/whatever they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol wut? there's a see-trough leggings trend? Legging trend I know but see-through leggings? haha


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Wearing super high stilettos anywhere outside of a strip club.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

gustafsg said:


> Wearing super high stilettos anywhere outside of a strip club.


I can't even begin to imagine the pain associated with wearing those :b


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I'm sick of seeing everyone in big, black glasses. Especially when good-looking people wear them it's like they are trying to prove that they are so hot that even with huge ugly glasses, they are still hot.


If they don't actually need glasses, I'm with you on that. :lol

I'm also adding to my list using leggins as pants. They're not. Don't wear them with regular length tees, please. It looks so unflattering!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Pre-ripped, pre-faded, & skinny jeans(I like my jeans to be a solid colour 9/10 times & I want them to be a little bit baggy. All this bootcut this & that annoys the hell out of me. I remember when buying jeans was simple & I'm only 24)

- People that don't need glasses wearing them to look hip or like a nerd depending on their look of choice

- Flip flops, they are so annoying


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Crocs. Especially if they're a light color like green. They look like clown shoes.

Also, those hipster glasses...


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

whiterabbit said:


> Well the first time I saw anyone wearing them was about a year ago and I felt sure that she must have been unaware that they were see-through and it was all a big mistake but I've seen enough women walking down the street in them now to know that they dress that way on purpose and it constitutes a trend.


heehee that's funny:teeth


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Guys and gals who wear all black even when its a hundred degree's outside, The hipster Fashion....seriously, People who wear glasses with no eye problems......but hey thats just my opinion all i wear is gym shorts, I hardly wear a shirt unless im going to the store where they require it for service or when i go to work


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Hairstyles that covers most of the face. ( I really want to cut those people's hair off while they sleep.)

Really loose shirts on women

The sizing of women's clothes. Like, a size 4 now would have been a size 8 a few years ago because they keep changing them. Why don't they just go with the actual waist and hip size?

Shirts made of very thin material

Really dark heavy eye makeup 

Hello Kitty

Most of the clothing i see in stores or online stores these days, actually. Can't really find a damn thing i like.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

gustafsg said:


> Wearing super high stilettos anywhere outside of a strip club.


What?! I'd kill for some Louboutins haha. Those shoes are beautiful


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

Okay I don't think this would be considered a trend but maybe some guys do.










Rofl I absolutely HATE when guys wear these shoes!!!

Edited to add:

I also hate shirts that say something about "Swagg"


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Beards on young guys. In one of my classes there is this little white corner (majority of the class is Asian) of 3 men and 1 woman. All 3 guys have a beard. Not terribly attractive.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

For some reason, the young guys of Denmark (~16-18) have gotten this idea that to prevent their expensive baggy jeans from being damaged from stepping on or being dragged along the ground, it's really smart to put them inside your socks.
I remember putting my pants inside my socks when I had to ride my bike, but it was a very embarrassing thing and I pulled them out again quickly when I got off.
But now, *all* the smart guys are doing it and it really just makes them look like spoiled teens; wearing very expensive clothes on a day-to-day basis that under no circumstances can show signs of ever having been used.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

iwearshirts said:


>


:haha:haha I've never really gotten into that show, but that just cracked me up.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

so...apparently i dress really well according to this thread.

i thought so.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

neckties.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Yogurt said:


> What?! I'd kill for some Louboutins haha. Those shoes are beautiful


Well, different strokes for different folks. I just think that most women look really silly walking in them-they have to take the tiniest steps in order to avoid faceplanting.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I'm kind of a snob when it comes to style (not that I have any, myself), so, a lot.

But over the years, nothing has irritated me more than this:










If I were given a choice between eradicating all trends that I hated, or this single one, I'd choose this. That means I'd look passed: dudes wearing eyeliner, skinny jeans, v-necks, and dyed hair, girls wearing lycra leggings, uggs, long or fake fingernails, weaves, anyone with a fake tan and over whitened teeth, and anyone with _anything_ made by Apple.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Yogurt said:


> I also hate shirts that say something about "Swagg"


the fact that he has no swag makes it worse. I didn't think of it until you posted that but the stupid guido look is the worst trend in a LONG time, I wouldn't even talk to someone who looks like that. blowout + orange skin = complete douchebag.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

pants that go below the waist so that boxers are showing. It's not attractive!


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

These ****ing flat shoe things girls have become obsessed with in recent years, I will never understand.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

hyejan said:


> red hair and gladiator sandals also shorts that show your *** cheeks


Those shorts! I thought there were laws about public indecency! :no Also tight or stocking as pants. Track pants with one sleeve rolled up. And anything ridiculuosly in-fashion.

:sigh When did I become such a 'hater?'


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Milco said:


> For some reason, the young guys of Denmark (~16-18) have gotten this idea that to prevent their expensive baggy jeans from being damaged from stepping on or being dragged along the ground, it's really smart to put them inside your socks.
> I remember putting my pants inside my socks when I had to ride my bike, but it was a very embarrassing thing and I pulled them out again quickly when I got off.
> But now, *all* the smart guys are doing it and it really just makes them look like spoiled teens; wearing very expensive clothes on a day-to-day basis that under no circumstances can show signs of ever having been used.


Why not roll them up a little? ...Or just buy the righ length


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> Why not roll them up a little? ...Or just buy the righ length


I guess rolling them up would be uncool? :lol
Or it could just be they actually think bulgy socks look smart.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


>


^ that


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Those sunglasses females wear which cover 90% of their face. Your eyes aren't that big people!


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> Wearing super high stilettos anywhere outside of a strip club.


High heels, period.

I just don't understand what sane person would voluntarily put on something that's so uncomfortable to walk around in.

Also, that picture above reminds me of another trend I don't understand: white earphones


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> Also, that picture above reminds me of another trend I don't understand: white earphones


I don't think that's a trend lol, kind of just a way to listen to stuff


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

Young kids who only buy their music on vinyl, despite not having a record player so they just buy LPs for the download codes. Vinyl was an awful format for music: sound quality degrades with each listen, sleeves are very fragile, and ultimately they are clunky. I respect people that like it, as long as those same people respect me for preferring the sound quality of early press CDs (from the '80s and early '90s, otherwise remasters matching the original master tapes much more closely).


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

rednosereindeer said:


> High heels, period.
> 
> I just don't understand what sane person would voluntarily put on something that's so uncomfortable to walk around in.
> 
> Also, that picture above reminds me of another trend I don't understand: white earphones


I think that's mostly because so many people have ipods, and Apple's earphones happen to be white.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Young kids who only buy their music on vinyl, despite not having a record player so they just buy LPs for the download codes. Vinyl was an awful format for music: sound quality degrades with each listen, sleeves are very fragile, and ultimately they are clunky. I respect people that like it, as long as those same people respect me for preferring the sound quality of early press CDs (from the '80s and early '90s, otherwise remasters matching the original master tapes much more closely).


Early press CDs!!!! (runs screaming from the room) :um


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

People who walk with their pants hanging down -_-.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

Reclus said:


> Early press CDs!!!! (runs screaming from the room) :um


When you listen to them, and compare them to their "remastered" versions you'll see what I mean. Believe it or not, there actually _was _a time when music was actually recorded and mixed with a lot of passion. I love it when music isn't so darn compressed so there are more dynamics to be heard in songs.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

The sizing of womens clothes that seem to only get smaller and smaller.I've noticed that some fashion stores only have sizes up medium nowadays and I've also seen some people on etsy call size large and up plus size.
What the hell?And not to mention that sizing varies a lot.In some brands I'm a medium while in othes I'm an xxl.Annoying and why can't all sizing just be the same?

I don't like crop tops,the neon thing,patterns that don't fit together and I don't get the wearing heels whenever wherever thing.

Probably not a trend,but people in high school here wear sweatpants a lot.I see girls all dolled up and they'll be wearing sweat pants.Sorry,you can doll up all you want,but you still look like crap when you're wearing sweatpants..


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Nogy said:


> ^^Lol, love king of the hill.
> 
> Crocs. They are so ugly and stupid looking!! I rarely see people wearing them anymore, but a few years ago it seemed like they were everywhere.


I hate crocs.My boyfriend wears them and I just want to "accidentally" throw them in the garbage every time I see them.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Dogs in purses.









Or the dreaded dog carrier. 








They have legs. Four of them. And your jogging anyway... I mean...just...just no.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Skyloft said:


> I think I laughed harder at that than I should have oh jeez


Haha! Yeah. Love how the dog seems to be fine with it as if s/he is just hangin' out.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i think i look adorable in my sweatpants, but i definitely wouldn't wear them outside.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> When you listen to them, and compare them to their "remastered" versions you'll see what I mean. Believe it or not, there actually _was _a time when music was actually recorded and mixed with a lot of passion. I love it when music isn't so darn compressed so there are more dynamics to be heard in songs.


Yes, you're right about the current mania for compression. Fortunately not everyone is doing that stuff - for example, alongside the Led Zeppelin remasters (compressed to hell) there are the Hendrix remasters, which leave in all the analogue hiss.

Back to clothes - my personal dislike is hats that look like tea cosies.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> For me it's over sized shades/glasses - if you're covering up half your face, it's just makes me wonder if there's something to hide underneath...





Ospi said:


> Those sunglasses females wear which cover 90% of their face. Your eyes aren't that big people!


Yeah, you got it  I wear those because of my SA and I want to hide my eyes/face as much as possible.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

lol idgi


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't understand guys wearing skinny jeans. Wtf is up with that. I'm sorry, it's just wrong.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Bethy said:


> I don't understand guys wearing skinny jeans. Wtf is up with that. I'm sorry, it's just wrong.


why? extremely skinny jeans like this - 









are ridiculously stupid looking but normal skinny/slim jeans aren't bad at all, baggy jeans are way worse. you're also not supposed to wear skinny jeans up to your balls like these retards are.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

Bethy said:


> I don't understand guys wearing skinny jeans. Wtf is up with that. I'm sorry, it's just wrong.


this!! this is the worst of any bad trend that was ever bad. THE WORST.



Ospi said:


> Those sunglasses females wear which cover 90% of their face. Your eyes aren't that big people!


apparently a lot of people really hate this, but I personally think it's really glamorous. also, I kind of enjoy looking like a bug. :stu

and to add my own bad trend to the mix....

wedge sneakers

http://www.annakastle.com/Women-Shoes/Sneakers/SH0886-Patent-Sneakers-Wedge-Shoes-1.jpg


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Dark Alchemist said:


> Yeah, you got it  I wear those because of my SA and I want to hide my eyes/face as much as possible.


I'm sure me and Opsi meant no harm. However, just like the thread title explains - we just don't get it :b But hey, if you like said style, go with it I say.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2012)

Its not much of a fashion trend, but those guys who wear basketball shorts and a big heavy duty hoodie when it's like 50F out. Doesn't match at all and doesn't make much sense either.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

These atrocities


----------



## Jilljoe (Feb 6, 2012)

OMG this whole thread is so funny that I laugh at every post and I who have no sense of "fashion" absolutely enjoy all this and can relate to this thread.



FamiliarFlames said:


> Who in their right mind would wear this ****?


I laugh so hard at this one :haha :haha

and the dog carrier is so funny and ridiculous. Does she even love her dog??

Guys wearing skinny jeans are just... I saw a guy who has long skinny legs wearing skinny jeans on the street. I usually don't care about people's clothing and appearance but that guy is just... oh no


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

When hip poppers wear their pants half way past their a** ,almost coming off when they have to hold them up when they re running, thats the stupidest


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

iwearshirts said:


> lol idgi


lol!!! That poor baby. Whose idea was this? It's mostly a yuppie phenomenon


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Most of them. 

I don't think most people "get" them. People follow. If they know something is "in" they'll wear it/do it/whatever. They don't care if it looks stupid. They know they will be automatically accepted into whatever niche they're trying to fit into.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

Silentious said:


> These atrocities


Oh god I hate those too.

and these










I wanted to smack Snooki for always walking around with these on thinking she looked so cool. She looked dumb and by the time Jersey Shore premiered, those kinds of sunglasses were NOT considered trendy anymore so it made her look even MORE stupid.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

feather extensions. yuck!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

iwearshirts said:


> lol idgi


Holy crap that's frightening.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

iwearshirts said:


> lol idgi


 
People are strange..
I'd turn & walk the other way if I seen this..kinda disturbing.










^ These


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Vanilllabb said:


> People are strange..
> I'd turn & walk the other way if I seen this..kinda disturbing.
> 
> 
> ...


I have a spirithood lol! Only wear it for jokes though


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

I set my own trend and sometimes go out in full military regalia. Mostly stuff from the Napoleonic Wars or something like a Prussian uniform.


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 22, 2012)

Every time I see this I wanna just whip their ***, So freakin bad.


----------



## wishing on a star (Feb 18, 2012)

lady gaga's meat dress


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> Wearing super high stilettos anywhere outside of a strip club.


Whats wrong with those? High stilettos look sexy and chic.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Whats wrong with those? High stilettos look sexy and chic.


I guess it depends on the stilettos themselves and what they're paired with. Maybe they can look okay if dressed down a bit. But when combined with short skirts or low-cut tops, they just strike me as trashy.

Mostly, I'm just amused by how silly women look while walking in outrageously high heels. A few have miraculously mastered the art of walking on 8-inch spikes, but most I've seen take these teeny steps and always look like they're about to faceplant.

It's the worst though, when they've been drinking.


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

blc1 said:


> lol!!! That poor baby. Whose idea was this? It's mostly a yuppie phenomenon


Seriously, someone with photoshop skills should switch the baby face for a chest buster.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

gustafsg said:


> Mostly, I'm just amused by how silly women look while walking in outrageously high heels. A few have miraculously mastered the art of walking on 8-inch spikes, but most I've seen take these teeny steps and always look like they're about to faceplant.


They look really awkward to me. Whenever I see them, I marvel that someone would think it a good idea to attach something like that to their feet.


----------

